# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Thanh Lý Máy Cưa Vòng Fullmark Fma-460 Ae - Giá 350 Triệu

## tuangianglion

Máy Cưa Vòng Fullmark – Đài Loan , Hiện tại Weldtec đang Thanh lý máy cưa vòng nhập năm 2015 với giá rất rẻ. Máy còn mới nguyên, chưa tháo ra và sử dụng lần nào, quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy vui lòng đến xem máy tại Kho triều khúc, trao đổi giá cả và lắp đặt nhé.

*GIÁ THANH LÝ : 350.000.000 VND
*THANH LÝ MÁY CƯA VÒNG FULLMARK*FMA-460 AE*

CHUYÊN DÙNG CẮT THÉP TRÒN, THÉP BÓ,THÉP HỘP, THÉP KẾT CẤU : I,H, U


*MÔ TẢ
*
Khả năng cắt: Tròn Æ460 mm, chữ nhật 460x355 mm
Kích thước lưỡi cưa: 41x1.3x4770 mm
Động cơ chính: 7.5HP 4P
Động cơ thủy lực: 2HP 4P
Tốc độ lưỡi cắt (50Hz): 15-61 m/phút
Kích thước thùng chứa nước làm mát : 120 lít
Kích thước thùng chứa dầu thủy lực: 40 lít
Khả năng tải cho phép : 2500kg
Khả năng tải trên con lăn: 2000kg
Chiều dài căt dư nhỏ nhất: 130mm hay còn gọi là đề sê
Kích thước cắt dạng bó (WxH): 200~300 x 150 ~200 mm
Số lượng cắt có thể cài đặt: 1~9999
Hành trình đấy phôi: 400 mm
Khối lượng máy (NW/GW): 2280/2550 kg
Kích thước đóng gói: 2290x2790x1800 mm



*TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT
*
Hệ thống má kẹp đôi (đóng mở bằng thủy lực)
Sử dung động cơ kết hợp với biến tần (Inverter), giúp điều khiển tốc độ của lưỡi cưa một cách dễ dàng, chính xác và ổn định, như tốc độ lên xuống lưỡi cưa, tốc độ quay vòng lưỡi.
Sử dụng hệ thống điều khiển PLC với màn hình . Hệ thống này giúp người sử dụng lập chương trình cắt, giúp thực hiện được các công việc phức tạp và chính xác.
Hệ thống cấp phôi tự động với hành trình mỗi lần đẩy 400mm, nếu cắt dài hơn 400mm thì kẹp nhả ra quay về kẹp và đẩy phôi tiến liên tiếp bao gió đủ chiều dày cài đặt trên màn hình thì hộp sẽ dừng lại.
HÌNH ẢNH MÁY CƯA VÒNG
Máy Cưa Vòng
Thanh lý máy cưa vòng
Bộ điều khiên nc máy cưa vòng
Hệ Thống Má Kẹp đôi
Bàn đẩy Phôi và bộ kẹp
Lưỡi Cưa Vòng



Hiện Máy Cưa Vòng đang ở kho, quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy với giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ với số hotline và đến xem máy nhé.

🎀Hiện tại máy đang trong kho Weldtec tại triều khúc , quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy vui lòng liên hệ số : 0904.282.282 - 0902.972.907 hoặc đến kho tại Triều Khúc nhé
🔖CÔNG TY CP CÔNG NGHỆ VÀ THIẾT BỊ HÀN WELDTEC
Trụ sở chính : Lô s5 – 12, Khu Công Nghiệp Tân Triều, Triều Khúc, Hà Nội
✅Hotline : 0904.282.282 – 0902.972.907

----------


## tuangianglion

Hiện tại máy đang trong kho Weldtec tại triều khúc , quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy vui lòng liên hệ số : 0904.282.282 - 0902.972.907 hoặc đến kho tại Triều Khúc nhé
CÔNG TY CP CÔNG NGHỆ VÀ THIẾT BỊ HÀN WELDTEC
Trụ sở chính : Lô s5 – 12, Khu Công Nghiệp Tân Triều, Triều Khúc, Hà Nội
✅Hotline : 0902.972.907

----------

